# How Close is Too Close?



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I went out last Friday the last day of snapper season and stopped at a shrimp boat about 40 miles out making it my first stop of the day. I was there no more than 4 or 5 minutes checking out the enormous amount of shark activity and seeing if there was something worth throwing at.

A sportfisher comes barreling in at about 20 knots and parks stern to stern on this shrimper no more than 15 ft of where I am. He then gets 3 of the people on there putting lines in the water. There are 3 other shrimp boats within a mile and a half that I can see and have no boats on them at all.

This guy puts lines in the water and I see very quickly after they put a rod in one of the holders they have a fish on. More than likely a shark but they don't even notice there is a fish on until it is too late and they lose the line or fish.

I thought this was pretty crappy for anyone to do and was wondering if that is considered okay. I certainly would not do that and I even got pics of the boat that did it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me friday morning, but was trolling around the shrimper and some idiot comes flying in and runs right over my line and cuts off about a 30 dollar lure. some people have no respect out there.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

I hear ya, it's been happening to me the last few times out. Fishing a spot and someone comes rolling up right on you and drops lines. I'm very well aware I don't own the spot, but common courtesy they should at least ask if you mind if they join you!! I rolled up on you last week on that shrimper, but didn't even think about fishing it since you were there. I certainly would've asked it you minded though if I planned on it!! There's too many spots out there to have this happen, but it seems to go on all the time so just one of those things you have to deal with or tell them to back off!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Was it the Rico Runner? He didn't want to drift with us as we were there for 20 mins before him when we fished the Sargent Tourney. He sat right ontop the spot when he got there, he was a charter outta Port O I think.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Last week while fishing a rock pile 50 some odd miles out of Freeport, a charter boat which quite regularly advertises on this web site and is respected here, but not by me anymore, pulls up to drift over the same hump. Well on his first drift across he holds himself over the spot as his clients pick up their snapper. He could have just made the drifts like we were doing since he was not there first, but instead he blocks our drift then won't even look at us a we make a drift within about 40 ft of his boat. Since there is another spot we wanted to try for AJ's, after a couple of more drifts and he was still holding dead center of the hump, we headed on out farther and just left him there.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I cant judge right or wrong in this case,,,I wasn't there to see both sides to the story, but, I do know this,,,

My raw water wash down pump fills water balloons really fast. Just the right size that fit in my hand... Just have the proper screw on attachment for quick access


















And, for longer shots, it dont hurt to have a good experienced crew on board either









Heck, there was a post a couple of weeks ago where they were giving away free cheese sandwiches if you got to close to their boat.

but, in all honesty, they can do what ever they want since we dont own the spots and theirs no crossing guard out there to make them not J walk...









I would think they would only have one concern other than safety and that other thing would be to have happy customers so they will come back again. Our interest are not in their thinking
Just my .03​


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

who was the charter guy? Call him out on it and maybe he'll quit. I use courtesy. If I pull up to a wreck that I just ran to just to fish I'll call them on the radio and ask if I can make a few drifts with them. Call the captain out. Maybe he'll apologize and change his tactics for a while at least.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll tell ya, if I see some Yahoo potlicker getting within a half mile of me, best to just leave -- especially if you have "honey hole" numbers. Just leave. These people are crowdy, bossy, and think they own the damme Gulf. I agree that some of the charter boys are the WORST violators. Shame on them. But you can't fix that potlicker stupidity nohow, and no way. Dumb is as dumb is. If they follow you to some new numbers, I'd have some very serious words with them and complain to the Coast Guard about interfering with a vessel engaged in fishing. Retards, gosh I hate potlickers.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Swells said:


> I'll tell ya, if I see some Yahoo potlicker getting within a half mile of me, best to just leave -- especially if you have "honey hole" numbers. Just leave. These people are crowdy, bossy, and think they own the damme Gulf. I agree that some of the charter boys are the WORST violators. Shame on them. But you can't fix that potlicker stupidity nohow, and no way. If they follow you to some new numbers, I'd have some very serious words with them and complain to the Coast Guard about interfering with a vessel engaged in fishing. Retards, gosh I hate potlickers.


Dont be bashful Swells, tell us how ya feel....










I couldnt resist swells,
*U Dun GoouD!*
:cheers:​


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Was it the Rico Runner? He didn't want to drift with us as we were there for 20 mins before him when we fished the Sargent Tourney. He sat right ontop the spot when he got there, he was a charter outta Port O I think.


Empty Pocket$


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well this happened to me Friday. I havent been offshore all year and got an invite from a friend of mine. He wanted to go to the western holes so we went. As most of yall know those numbers and area are well known spots that many folks fish. Well we were wandering from spot to spot and noticed another boat heading to the general area we were heading. He had stopped and he was facing towards us. He was close to the spot but not on it. I gave him room and went around him and stopped on the spot. We certainly got yelled at for fishing his spot. I have had that nr for over 20 years and asked him if he wanted to come over and get rite on the spot because he was off of it maybe 50 yards. Got some more verbage and he finally took off. Guess thats life.. 

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The golden rule is the bottom line. Just because I might be on a charter, I don't feel I have any more rights than anyone else with a license. If I come up on a spot, and someone is anchored on it, I'll leave it to him. Jumping in on someone's chum line that's he's spent an hour or so on, is the ultimate ethical slap. 

If someone is drifting a spot and I come onto it, I'll either hail him on the radio or get close and yell, "Ok if we drift this with you?" The vast majority of the time, they will say yes. Now if I'm by myself on a drift, and find the honey hole, I will try to keep myself positioned over it with my engines for my fishermen, but if someone else comes into the drift, I just drift through, pick up, run back up and do it again. I've been on spots before with as many as 4 boats drifting it. Everyone was courteous, and everyone caught fish.

If everyone would do that, it would be a better world off shore. For some unknown reason, the larger one's boat is, the more rights he thinks he has- as in the sportfisher above who blew in and positioned himself off that shrimp boat stern.

It's a big Gulf, there are lots of spots, lots of shrimpers this time of year, just use the Golden Rule.

THE JAMMER


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Swells said:


> I'll tell ya, if I see some Yahoo potlicker getting within a half mile of me, best to just leave -- especially if you have "honey hole" numbers. Just leave. These people are crowdy, bossy, and think they own the damme Gulf. I agree that some of the charter boys are the WORST violators. Shame on them. But you can't fix that potlicker stupidity nohow, and no way. Dumb is as dumb is. If they follow you to some new numbers, I'd have some very serious words with them and complain to the Coast Guard about interfering with *a vessel engaged in fishing*. Retards, gosh I hate potlickers.


I'm pretty sure you are not a vessel engaged in fishing. I think that only applies to commercial fisherman. You would need to be displaying appropriate lights or day-shapes for it to apply in any event.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mont, can we get a forum for reporting potlicking. Seems to be a weekly thing these days. 

Brandon


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Just like I said earlier, if you use courtesy and call them on the radio 90% of the time they'll say ok. If you pull up and bump glass your a potlicker.
If they pull up on me I'll go right to the spot no matter where they are and hold the boat right on top of the spot and let everyone fish. I usually will get an earful, get over it I was here first.
Swells, if I'm going to a super secret honey hole (I have very few out of Matty) I am going to make sure there's no one around to pick me off before I pull over it. It's a big ocean that on some weekends fishes really small. When all your spots are covered up with boats use that time to explore and experiment. I spent years doing just that at the clay piles and always found and learned something new. Just wish I could remember what it was!! lol


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I say this is too close. See the motor wake from my boat and how close they were before I backed away. Shrimp boat is just to the left of the wake.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah I would say that's pretty close...:hairout:


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey shredded evidence. I saw yall coming in Friday evening to Sargent. I was going out on a 19' Triumph for a last minute snapper run. My fountain is STILL down with a bad lower unit. Boy was that Triumph a change from what Im used to. We rolled right by yall. Never made it to federal water and got 13 nice snaps on live croaker drifting, broke off 2 ling and finally but one about 40 in the boat. Sorry to hear about your "company". It has been happening more and more lately to me too.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice Boat.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

fishkillr said:


> I'm pretty sure you are not a vessel engaged in fishing. I think that only applies to commercial fisherman. You would need to be displaying appropriate lights or day-shapes for it to apply in any event.


LOL, I knew one commercial fisherman out of Tampa who asked his wife for some "day shapes" and she made him a 20-foot bra, size DDD, and was well known on the coast. Apparently, the Coasties though it passed inspection because he didn't get another ticket!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

My $.02...
After we all travel 50 some miles and heading to a specific spot and some one is on it, I don't have a problem getting in on the drift with them. And, I don't have a problem with them getting in on the drift with me if I'm there first - nobody has a title to the spot.
But I do have a problem with someone showing up after me and anchoring on the spot itself! I'm gonna continue my drifting and if we get to trade glasses of tea because we're so close - that's their problem and they're down right rude and ignorant! Got to blame it on poor upbringing!
That said, I was out with my 5 year old grandson on Sat (first time offshore), drifting a rig and some guys came and tied up and put up a dive flag. Irritated but staying calm, I asked if they were OK with me continuing to drift on that side of the rig. They were more than cordial and said to continue by all means.
Priceless... is hearing your 5 year old grandson tell you and his daddy he is "going to show that kingfish who's boss" as he cranks the reel on the rod his Daddy is holding. 38# 5 year old cranks in a 25# king fish and then calls his Pop Pop to tell him he is eating that fish - no one's gonna give it away! And, he ate it for dinner with his 4 year old sister helping him! Gotta love them women that support our fishing - no matter what the age! 
My $.02...


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Unless you guys are buddys and are giving each other numbers, beer, ice, gas, help, bait,food thats WAY TOO CLOSE!! He should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Man thats what all that extra lead is on the boat for. I keep a couple in the cupholder just for that. I havent had anyone come that close, but if someone cuts off a lure while im trolling, they better get ready to be boarded and hand over some cash to pay for a new one. Ill get some numbers and find out who he is or wait at the dock if I knew where he came from. I almost never stop at a spot with other boats, but If they are drifting I will get in about 100 yards behind them and just wait my turn. If not Ill just cast my jig right up beside their boat if im that close. Well some people just shouldnt captian any boat, just as some shouldnt drive a car. Just be glad not everyone can get offshore that can drive a car. I would quit for sure.


----------



## nofishinfool (Mar 21, 2006)

Shredded Evidence, 
Empty Pocket$ is not a charter boat. We must have mistaken your fishing rods for cameras....we were merely posing for a picture.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

That is way too close for the big pond! There used to be a yacht out of Galveston years ago that did what you describe to me twice on seperate occassions. The third time when he showed up I did not give him a chance...just cause! The name of the boat was Island Girl and I think was a charter boat.


----------



## dogonefishin (Apr 8, 2005)

That's way to close. They shoukd have waited until you drifted off or trolled away. We have a boat down here in SPI called the CRAZY HORSE that is notorious for doing the same thing. WE were anchored up snapper fishing and he trolled so close his port side lures actually went under our stern. I was not quick enough with the gaff to get them. Unfortunately there are people like that everywhere. Capt. Bobby


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you can recognize the bore soze of the pistol they are aiming at you, you are probably too close. 

I'm surprised there are not more stories of 12 gauge slugs being removed from boat hulls. 

Some folks are crazy.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

*Empty Pockets*

I am in no way, shape or form affiliated with this boat!!! Nice boat though. I don't believe you should get that close without the other captain's permission, however, I have gone so far as to let another boat tie to one of my cleats because he couldn't get an anchor to hold.

Empty Pockets


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, that was a little close. Guess that was one of thoose new model one sided shrimp boats.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> If you can recognize the bore soze of the pistol they are aiming at you, you are probably too close.
> 
> I'm surprised there are not more stories of 12 gauge slugs being removed from boat hulls.
> 
> Some folks are crazy.


or stories of people with burn holes in their boats from flares being shot.... I don't mind sharing a spot if everyone plays by the same rules...sometimes a LOUD, "***?!!!" is all it takes to snap a moron out of it....


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Back when I had my old battle wagon I would just drift into them and act clueless. They would always get out of the way. 


Hotrod said:


> Was it the Rico Runner? He didn't want to drift with us as we were there for 20 mins before him when we fished the Sargent Tourney. He sat right ontop the spot when he got there, he was a charter outta Port O I think.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Calmday said:


> Back when I had my old battle wagon I would just drift into them and act clueless. They would always get out of the way.


Now that was funny. Recon I need one of them ole Aussie heavy aluminum cats that can grind fiberglass like it was a cheese sammich? :cheers:


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

We had a 60+/- yellow Hatteras out of Rockport do the same thing to us at the small rig next to Double Yellow this year. We were drifting the rig and had a couple snapper on board and a 24 ft bay boat came up and started drifting the other side. All was well. The guys on the bay boat caught three good snapper that I saw, then the Hatteras comes up between us to tie off to the rig(While our lines are in the water!). He had dive flags up, so I figured they were just diving. Everyone but me was pretty ******, but I told them that they were just diving. We ended up leaving(getting pushed off) the spot and on the way out, I did a big circle around to figure out the boat's name. Well, they had the tuna door open and couldn't see the entire name, and they several lines drifting off the transom. I guess they weren't really diving!


The boat's name was Sun "something" or Son "Something"..............



You can only imagine the "something" we inserted for second half of the name!


If the captain of that boat is reading this, I hope you feel tough pushing a little 30fter off your Big Secret Rig....... 22 miles offshore! That was my wife's first time out past visibility of the condos. That's about as far as I felt comfortable taking her on her first offshore trip. You would think to fire up a yacht that big, you would be headed waaaaaaaaaaaay past us little boys!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Al, those were the good ol days on the "lead sled" 20kt cruse on a good day, trimmed and true, but she had lots of shade.
Rob C


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

I just start tossing bananas on their deck when they get that close.


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Several year ago we dropped a bouy on a hard spot and dropped a line and boom a hard hit 25 min fight which I kept the boat over the fish as best I could at last landed her and wow what a beauty turned to retrieve the bouy and low and behold there was Island Girl on the spot and my bouy was gone. We exchanged on the radio a bit and more on land in Galv. where a deck hand gave my bouy back to my deck hand days later. No other problems form them afterwards I gave them planty of rightaway and spread the word around the GYB..


----------



## deepH20nut (Jan 13, 2008)

I have had the boat"island girl" run up on me on numerous occasions over the last few years. He has almost hit my boat twice. We usually stop at a rig or two on the way back in, and I have seen him run up on guys over structure also. A few years back he was trying to get his boat close to the rig, almost hit us, then hit the rig. It was pretty funny. Anyway, I thought it was interesting that other people have had run ins with this guy!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

fishtruck said:


> Al, those were the good ol days on the "lead sled" 20kt cruse on a good day, trimmed and true, but she had lots of shade.
> Rob C


LOL it was 22kt WFO. The old girl never left me stranded thou and we ran all over the gulf in her.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Shredded Evidence I am glad I wasn't with you on this trip. i doubt I would have held my tongue!!! I would have been slinging chum at them....


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

This past weekend i was out of sargent at the bouy just outside of the cut (maybe 2-3 miles) circling the bouy trying to catch some ling that were on it. The bouy can't be more than 4' in diameter and another boat comes in and pulls up between me and the bouy and starts to fish. Had it not been for my two sons being with me i would have really had some choice words with this jackarse!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Shred,

I feel your pain! We were fishing a rig pulling up nice rockhind, aj and even a strawberry. We were on the upcurrent side of the rig and fish were hittin the boxes. A 30'+black contender with older yammys pulls up within 30'. thats fine. then closer to 15'. finally at literally 10' i ask him to back off bc his lines are already crossing ours and the current is absolutely ripping. the capt and all the guys and girls 7 total start cussing us, you dont own this, what the f are you going to do, i'll put this da*n boat wherever i please, blah blah blah...well we werent tied up, just holding on the upside. Ignores me, moves closer, wave hits his port side pushes him into us. dad remains calm...knocks down my gf, breaks rod and scratches avet BAD.Now we're all ******, throws a 8oz lead weight at us and hits me right on the wrist bone. I was so mad I didnt even think to get the camera. i grabbed a handful of weights strategically positioned next to me  and pelted that bastage. W/out thinking I grabbed the bait bucket which was full of luke-warm sardines/squid for the girls dropping and soak them good. Then my gf grabs the other bait bucket and soaks em along with my . Slightly enraged now, my dad pulls off the spot, the guy is so busy looking at what our next move is he broke off one of his outriggers. hahahahaha. we then gunned all 3 with the props about 2 inches under surface. made for a picturesque roostertail launch off. 
Had the situation escalated even further, who knows what would have happened. The guy is lucky we left though...it wasnt worth the fight w this idiot even though the gel coat sustained several decent blemishes. Hopefully the guy hasnt sunk any boats being a careless idiot...

BTW, I do not condone these actions under normal/most circumstances. The idiot running this boat showed no care for a)us b)anyone on his vessel; showed no remorse when throwing lead weight at us c)allowing his sled to get out of control. There comes a certain point when one must react to not only protect themselves, but their property as well. I love being offshore and ask anyone, I'll share a spot, drifting etc, we even allow others to tie up to us within reason and share beer, food, laughs and make friends. This obviously wasnt the case with this guy and the crew on board were equally as distasteful. These are the people that give potlickers a bad name. Not trying to steal the thread just same sort of issue.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*:idea:It is called Respect,common sense.Some Captains just dont have any.They just have no courtesy.Or respect for other fisherman.When I see recless operations I get their numbers.Let's keep it safe for all of us."The Gulf Of Mexico is Massive"
*


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*:flag:Wow,I bet your adrenaline was pumpin.Man,I tell ya I am glad nothing else went worse.Fishing is about having a good time.I guess ya got to bring led fishing now.Did ya get his numbers?*


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Shred,
> 
> I feel your pain! We were fishing a rig pulling up nice rockhind, aj and even a strawberry. We were on the upcurrent side of the rig and fish were hittin the boxes. A 30'+black contender with older yammys pulls up within 30'. thats fine. then closer to 15'. finally at literally 10' i ask him to back off bc his lines are already crossing ours and the current is absolutely ripping. the capt and all the guys and girls 7 total start cussing us, you dont own this, what the f are you going to do, i'll put this da*n boat wherever i please, blah blah blah...well we werent tied up, just holding on the upside. Ignores me, moves closer, wave hits his port side pushes him into us. dad remains calm...knocks down my gf, breaks rod and scratches avet BAD.Now we're all ******, throws a 8oz lead weight at us and hits me right on the wrist bone. I was so mad I didnt even think to get the camera. i grabbed a handful of weights strategically positioned next to me  and pelted that bastage. W/out thinking I grabbed the bait bucket which was full of luke-warm sardines/squid for the girls dropping and soak them good. Then my gf grabs the other bait bucket and soaks em along with my . Slightly enraged now, my dad pulls off the spot, the guy is so busy looking at what our next move is he broke off one of his outriggers. hahahahaha. we then gunned all 3 with the props about 2 inches under surface. made for a picturesque roostertail launch off.
> Had the situation escalated even further, who knows what would have happened. The guy is lucky we left though...it wasnt worth the fight w this idiot even though the gel coat sustained several decent blemishes. Hopefully the guy hasnt sunk any boats being a careless idiot...
> ...


OMG, Will we can't take you anywhere :biggrin::biggrin:.

Matt


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Shred,
> 
> I feel your pain! We were fishing a rig pulling up nice rockhind, aj and even a strawberry. We were on the upcurrent side of the rig and fish were hittin the boxes. A 30'+black contender with older yammys pulls up within 30'. thats fine. then closer to 15'. finally at literally 10' i ask him to back off bc his lines are already crossing ours and the current is absolutely ripping. the capt and all the guys and girls 7 total start cussing us, you dont own this, what the f are you going to do, i'll put this da*n boat wherever i please, blah blah blah...well we werent tied up, just holding on the upside. Ignores me, moves closer, wave hits his port side pushes him into us. dad remains calm...knocks down my gf, breaks rod and scratches avet BAD.Now we're all ******, throws a 8oz lead weight at us and hits me right on the wrist bone. I was so mad I didnt even think to get the camera. i grabbed a handful of weights strategically positioned next to me  and pelted that bastage. W/out thinking I grabbed the bait bucket which was full of luke-warm sardines/squid for the girls dropping and soak them good. Then my gf grabs the other bait bucket and soaks em along with my . Slightly enraged now, my dad pulls off the spot, the guy is so busy looking at what our next move is he broke off one of his outriggers. hahahahaha. we then gunned all 3 with the props about 2 inches under surface. made for a picturesque roostertail launch off.
> Had the situation escalated even further, who knows what would have happened. The guy is lucky we left though...it wasnt worth the fight w this idiot even though the gel coat sustained several decent blemishes. Hopefully the guy hasnt sunk any boats being a careless idiot...
> ...


I LOVE it!!!!! Way to go, glad you got the best of them arse-wholes!!!:cheers:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> OMG, Will we can't take you anywhere :biggrin::biggrin:.
> 
> Matt


I'll be waiting for the thread where somebody asks "How do you repair a half-inch hole in the bow, with some spider stress cracks around it? Does Durabond work?" :headknock


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I am going to start bringing a potatoe gun with me and launch old bait and all the nasty **** I can find on the boat. With that I could pull away and hitem from 50yds or more.


----------



## Cat's Meow (Sep 5, 2006)

*How Close is Too Close*

Just get over it, because it happens to all of us. My wife and I were once working a floating 4 by 4 (we had a bft on the line and had picked up a couple of nice dolphin) when a 40plus foot sportfisherman backed right up to it and almost asphyxiated us with their exhaust not to mention the fact that he made the situation completely unfishable for us in our little catamaran. Remember, some people do it because they don't know any better and some do it because they are just greedy jerks who are overcome with that "me first" mentality. Better to just get away from them and try to disregard them. There's plenty of other reasons to allow your blood pressure to get out of control. If you let them make you mad you are just allowing them to perform a double whammy on you.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

If they are within casting range, I would throw a used weighted sabiki rig in the direction of all their lines, they are bound to have a huge tangle. And then simply just cut your line.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> we then gunned all 3 with the props about 2 inches under surface. made for a picturesque roostertail launch off.


That is the best! I hope you had the prop wash pointed in his direction!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Jesus guys, throwing 8oz weights, chum buckets, cussing people out-it's like the wild west over there! Is it really worth all that?


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Man that ain't nothin'. I once saw a guy on the T-head of the 61st street pier try to hook a another guy with a rope gaff just because he moved the dudes rod over six inches! 

It was a nice rod but geez....


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

nelson6500 said:


> OMG, Will we can't take you anywhere :biggrin::biggrin:.
> 
> Matt


Hahaha Matt, I really am a sincerely nice fella and I'll go to any length to take care of people, I mean thats what us "ninjas" do, right? I wouldn't have done ANYTHING to them, but they crossed the line, not to mention put US in a compromising position. In retrospect, we all know hind sight is 20/20...or is it? so would I do it again? yeah I would and maybe keep a cane pole on the boat to slap the chit out of them with it. KIDDING!



fuelish1 said:


> I LOVE it!!!!! Way to go, glad you got the best of them arse-wholes!!!:cheers:


Im not completely proud of the actions, but hey, it was instinctual and I was going into "trash this idiot mode"



bwguardian said:


> That is the best! I hope you had the prop wash pointed in his direction!


hahaha, we got a little bit of water too, but seeing it shoot all over him was great. Prob did him a favor seeing as he was covered in one of the most foul smells known to man!



luna sea II said:


> Jesus guys, throwing 8oz weights, chum buckets, cussing people out-it's like the wild west over there! Is it really worth all that?


yeah, its worth it...you ask why? bc I felt like it. Was it worth it for him to motor his boat into a selfishly compromising position, no, but he felt like it, so he did it. Too bad he didnt dive down on the rig trying to chase that out rigger.

Im all about safety offshore, but once my safety is jeopardized by some selfless, egotistical moron then I will do what I can to make sure they realize they screwed up w out hurting them. Chances are, they idiots of the world, like this guy, end up hurting themselves on their own. Im sure he'll think about doing the same thing again, esp after paying for a new rigger and lcd screen on his plotter. :dance:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> OMG, Will we can't take you anywhere :biggrin::biggrin:.
> 
> Matt


You can dress him up...you just can't take him anywhere. :slimer:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

luna sea II said:


> Jesus guys, throwing 8oz weights, chum buckets, cussing people out-it's like the wild west over there! Is it really worth all that?


and dont forget my water balloons----









so
 
​

Take that you inconsiderate spot crowd'n potlicker

​​


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Never easy said:


> I am going to start bringing a potatoe gun with me and launch old bait and all the nasty **** I can find on the boat. With that I could pull away and hitem from 50yds or more.


Ive made several that look similar to this one... what a literal blast they are...
​









Heck, my luck, they would be considered a weapon of mass destruction 








​
Wonder what ever happened to the saying
"Love thi neighbor"
​


----------



## txskiffer (Jul 31, 2009)

rico runner does not charter


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

It's my understanding that the "unspoken rule" is to skip over shrimp boats with other people fishing them...for rigs, go to the other side if you're hell bent on fishing it.

As a lowly kingfish-trip charter guy trying to get started, I've been ****ed out of spots on the ships at anchorage out of Port A by several head boats. It sucks, but there's always another ship.

You'd also be surprised when the bite dies, at just how many fish you can pick up "in the middle of nowhere" when interrupted by potlickers. It makes you a better angler, albeit unwillingly.


----------



## banjopicker (Oct 30, 2006)

*Potato Guns*

Keep in mind, although a lot of fun, potato guns are considered to be a firearm in the state of texas. It's a gray area so use your head...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

banjopicker said:


> Keep in mind, although a lot of fun, potato guns are considered to be a firearm in the state of texas. It's a gray area so use your head...


Wait ... don't use your head! A marine toilet flying at 200 miles an hour can do some SERIOUS damage. I betcha Hog can find a way to launch one far ya tho'.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Swells said:


> A marine toilet flying at 200 miles an hour can do some SERIOUS damage. I betcha Hog can find a way to launch one far ya tho'.



 Heck Swells,
There's nothin to it...

Just hold your mouth right, aim good and chunk 









a good ringer might need to be worth at least 10 points








​


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

SaltNLine said:


> We had a 60+/- yellow Hatteras out of Rockport do the same thing to us at the small rig next to Double Yellow this year. We were drifting the rig and had a couple snapper on board and a 24 ft bay boat came up and started drifting the other side. All was well. The guys on the bay boat caught three good snapper that I saw, then the Hatteras comes up between us to tie off to the rig(While our lines are in the water!). He had dive flags up, so I figured they were just diving. Everyone but me was pretty ******, but I told them that they were just diving. We ended up leaving(getting pushed off) the spot and on the way out, I did a big circle around to figure out the boat's name. Well, they had the tuna door open and couldn't see the entire name, and they several lines drifting off the transom. I guess they weren't really diving!
> 
> The boat's name was Sun "something" or Son "Something"..............
> 
> ...


That was actually me in the bay boat!

The name of that boat was Sun Doll. They were total asses but, oh well.

Best part was about 30 minutes after you left we caught a 59lb wahoo about 50 yards off his stern! Seemed to irritate them. Next drift I asked them if they had any extra ice because I too many fish for the ice we had on board!:bounce:

Scariest part was, that when drifting past them I marked thier divers twice! I was not about to change my drift though, they can kiss my glass!

That is a 58 Ocean. I know the guy that used to captain that boat and he would have never acted like that. The new guy has a bad rap for being a plick.

Too bad ya'll left, you should have fell in behind us and drifted, I was on them pretty good!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> These are the people that give potlickers a bad name.


Best quote ever! Id give you some green, but I gave it all away for the day.:rotfl:


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

joakster said:


> That was actually me in the bay boat!
> 
> The name of that boat was Sun Doll. They were total asses but, oh well.
> 
> ...


Man, congrats on the Hoo!!! :cheers: Too bad you didn't catch a diver! I just now realized that you had posted. I wish we would have stayed, but I think we had a few getting a little woozy. We had trolled the rigs for a while before yall showed up, but only kings. If I would have known that Hoo was there, I may have made that _*"MY"*_ secret fishing spot!:work:


----------

